# Pedal and Piston Rendezvous Centralia/Chehalis Aug 6-7, 2011



## cinelliphyle (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings all. The annual vintage swap/show, campout, etc. will be Aug 6-7 at 2100 N. National Ave. in Chehalis at the Yard Birds event center. This venue is huge and has been growing since its inception in 07. There is more than ample room for vendors both indoors ands out, on site camping, live music all weekend long, beer gardens inside and out, I have been working hard to let people know that this event is a fundraiser for disabled vets and is intended to cater to vintage bicycle and motorcycle enthusiasts and vendors. Last year was a smash hit in spite of unexpected rain fall. The night life is amazing and the food is always great as well. The musicians that attend are beyond good and there is an hourly raffle all weekend long also. Indoor 10x10 spaces are only $35 for the whole weekend, we lock down the building at night and have standing gaurds so you can hang out and relax till the morning and do it all again.
 There si a vintage show with trophies and we encourage you to enter your bike shiny, rusty, complete or not. There are categories for all. Motorized or not, original or hobbled together from bits.
 I am a computer idiot so was not able to figure out hgow to attach the flyer/potser which I would be glad to supply to anyone who requests one. We are still seeking sponsors and offer some very generous sponsorship packages for those who want to help us help vets.
 Rick...
 253-826-0252 rick@vroomart.com


----------

